# Star Raven inflatable kayak opinions?



## Floatin (Mar 7, 2016)

Anybody have some actual experience with the Star Raven's? Is the drop stitch floor stiff enough/thick enough to keep you out of the water? Anyone notice any issues with the drop stitch floor being strapped to the hull of the boat? i.e drag from the floor floating above the hull? Not draining well etc. I'm looking for a boat that my kids can paddle on raft trips and I can use for lightweight overnighters.


----------



## ScottM (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm directly familiar with the Star Viper and it's a well constructed boat that handles very well. My son was even able to roll it! It's a pretty aggressive design, so not sure how suitable it'd be for family fun.

The Raven is a standard design that I've seen in other manufacturers, with the exception of that high pressure floor. I have one that is basically the same (again, different floor, but same drainage, etc) and it's been bomber for going on 9 years now.


----------



## COcfs (Apr 25, 2015)

I have the NRS Outlaw tandem IK, (same boat except thwarts vs. seats) we use it for overflow people when my raft is full. Everyone from newbies to seasoned kayakers have all enjoyed it with their kids (class 2 - easy 3). I took my son down Browns (solid 3) and had no issues with floor drag and it kept me and my son out of sitting in water (combined weight 260 pds). It drains well, front surfs fine and with the flat (planing) hull, its very responsive on eddy turns. I'm thinking about buying the tandem Raven so we can have family float days (wife/other kids) without the raft/gear/trailer. I highly recommend it for a family addition due to- its a solid boat (NRS vs. the cheap brands) and will take a good beating, easy to learn for beginners (keep it straight), and the price is right.


----------

